# Amaretto Mocha Cheesecake



## beer-b-q (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is a delicious Cheesecake Recipe for anyone wanting one...

*AMARETTO MOCHA CHEESECAKE*

*Crust:  * 
2 cups graham cracker crumbs   
2 tablespoons sugar
1/4 pound unsalted butter

*Filling: * 
40 ounces cream cheese ( 5  8 ounce packages)
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/4 cup flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
6 large eggs
1/3 cup amaretto
2 tablespoons instant coffee
1 cup sweetened whipped cream

Combine crust ingredients in food processor, press into bottom and sides of 9 inch springform pan. Freeze while making filling. In a bowl, beat cream cheese until fluffy. Gradually beat in sugar, flour and salt. Beat in eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Mix amaretto and coffee until coffee is dissolved. Beat this mixture into cream cheese. Pour into crust. Bake at 350 for 1 hour, or until firm when touched in center. Refrigerate immediately. When ready to serve, remove sides of pan and decorate top of cake with rosettes of sweetened whipped cream or topping. Dust rosettes with additional crushed instant coffee.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 14, 2009)

This looks great!  copied and off to the wife!  She's the baker.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

